# September 2006 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

September MINI sales were down 2.1% when compared to last September. YTD sales for the 9 months of 2006 were also down 7.0% when compared to the same period of last year.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.

To view all the BMW, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at:

http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


----------

